# Tank Mates for Panda Cories



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

10 Gallon Tank

Currently Stock:
2x Panda Cories
1x Albino Bristlenose Pleco (1.5")

I will be getting 3x more Panda Cories when my LFS gets them in stock next weekend for a total of 5x.

I would like to add 1 more type of fish for the high and mid section of the tank.

Looking for something really mellow that won't mess with the Pandas.

My LFS has (that I like), is:
6x Zebra Danio
or
6x Golden Zebra Danio (although they are very glowey orange)
or
6x Cardinal Tetra
or
Guppies (don't know how many)

Any suggestions on the above fishes, or suggestions for another type of fish?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

What is your water hardness and pH? Livebearers (guppy) need basic water, while cardinal tetra will be much better in soft and slightly acidic. The panda can manage with either. I would not include zebra danio in a 10g as this is a more active fish than the others mentioned, and thus appreciates more room to swim.

There are a lot of other suitable (in terms of compatibility) fish but your water parameters will need to be known.

Panda cory like to browse over surfaces, so the more decor you have the better; chunks of wood are a favourite, or smooth rocks. And plants of course. By the way, we have fish profiles, the shaded names indicate those fish are included and you can click the name to see that profile.

Byron.


----------



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

The PH is 8.2

I'm leaning towards some sort of Tetras or Mosquito Rasboras.

Sand substrate, lots of plants and decor, with driftwood.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

BabyBoyBlue said:


> The PH is 8.2
> 
> I'm leaning towards some sort of Tetras or Mosquito Rasboras.
> 
> Sand substrate, lots of plants and decor, with driftwood.


Mosquito Rasbora are very soft water fish. Do you know the hardness of your water? A pH of 8.2 would suggest fairly hard, but not always. Wild caught fish from very soft water like the Rasbora will not last in hard water. Various tetra may, some won't (like the Cardinal). Your water supply people can tell you the hardness, they may have a website.


----------



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

Found the website for my city. 

Total hardness (mg/l as CaCO3) - 190


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

BabyBoyBlue said:


> Found the website for my city.
> 
> Total hardness (mg/l as CaCO3) - 190


Mg/l is approximately ppm, so that equates to roughly 10-11 dGH. At the upper end of medium hard.


----------

